# UKC Conformation show



## Tombaughs Pits (Jul 14, 2007)

Was just wondering how many would be attending the August 10th show in Dunlap Illinois?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I've been having bad luck on getting to shows. I seriously hope i can make it. It seems everytime i get ready to go, something pops up and i have to stay home *


----------



## Tombaughs Pits (Jul 14, 2007)

That would be cool if you could make it! But if you do make it, you gotta bring HEMI!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

is it strictly conformation?


----------



## Tombaughs Pits (Jul 14, 2007)

Yup, that show is conformation only...lol I had to go back and look just to make sure.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If it werent so far away OR if gas didnt cost so much.

We have never done any UKC shows but we plan on doing some next month, both Conformation and WP!!


----------



## Tombaughs Pits (Jul 14, 2007)

Well eventually there is gonna be a show that we are all gonna be at! LOL that would be a blast!


----------

